# LMU Film Production Application Help!



## justin (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm currently working on my Film Production applications for LMU. I have only submitted my resume and visual supplement (the bare minimum). Does anyone recommend submitting extra work such photography and written composition etc? What exactly is a written composition? A short story? I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 20, 2019)

justin said:


> What exactly is a written composition? A short story?


I'd have to look at the application instructions. Do you have a link to it or can you post it here? But just from seeing the term I think it can be any kind of written work such as a script or short story. Or heck even a poem. I think whatever it is it should show off your storytelling chops.


----------



## justin (Oct 20, 2019)

Chris W said:


> I'd have to look at the application instructions. Do you have a link to it or can you post it here? But just from seeing the term I think it can be any kind of written work such as a script or short story. Or heck even a poem. I think whatever it is it should show off your storytelling chops.


Thank you so much! Here is the link: Production Portfolio - Loyola Marymount University


----------



## Chris W (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes a short story, script, or narrative poem would apply to the instructions. Something to show you as a storyteller.

Your portfolio should include:


A *one-page* creative and professional resume. This resume should be in chronological order and submitted in PDF file. We are looking for the breadth of your experience. The presentation should be professional. 
A creative visual submission. You may submit up to three of the following creative formats, but one is typical (and sufficient). This visual statement will reflect the creative elements and talents you would like to share with the Production department:

Film/Video/Performance Piece (no more than 3 minutes in length)
Photography (up to four samples)
Written Composition (no more than 500 words)
Animation sample or project (no more than 3 minutes in length)
To submit artwork, photographs, or a writing sample, upload a PDF or JPEG containing your work. For video, create an account on Vimeo or YouTube and upload the link to your film as one of your submissions. We discourage setting any password protection for project submissions. This may cause a delay in the review of the applicant’s application.


----------

